# Goulash with paprika



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

This is one of those dishes that's very filling, very good, and to be avoided if you're allergic to paprika.

Back in 2013, my late dear old dad had been diagnosed with mesothelioma, and I spent that Christmas holiday to hang out one last time, before he passed in early 2014.

While there, I cooked up some goulash, and his flagging appetite returned, and he wolfed his down, and licked the plate. Fattened my cook's ego, and nice to be a good son.


INGREDIENTS

5 pounds uncooked beef stew, cornfed, not grass-fed is best.
powdered paprika to taste, hot, mild, or both (1 - 2 tablespoons recommended)
1 big fat white or yellow onion, minced, or chopped fine
1 pound carrot, chopped up (big, fat, numchuck-style carrots best)
2-10 peeled and minced cloves of garlic
Salt to taste


PROCEDURE
Toss beef stew meat in a pot along with paprika, and a bit of salt (makes it give up juices) cast iron is best, and cook, low and slow, over low heat, till the meat starts get really tender. (The original neat meat pieces will start to unravel a bit.) About 1 - 2 hours. You want the fat and connective tissue to melt and meat to melt in your mouth (not in your hand :wink2.

If used, add onion and garlic at this point. Once onion is done (transparent) remove from heat, and serve, preferably with something that has potato in it, like spaetzel, gnocchi, tater tots (oh yeah!), or plain baked or boiled potatoes, or any other tater dish you like.

And, beer, or a really hearty red wine, or sweet tea.


NOTES AND VARIATIONS

Grass fed beef is not high enough in fat content, and comes out too tough if cooked this way, but still works if you figure on about 1/3 the cooking time for the meat.

As hinted above, you can leave out the onion, garlic and carrot.

This is super duper filling. About a double handful, with the potatoes will fill you right up to the rim like a cup of Brim, unless you have a truly prodigious appetite.

If not sure how much paprika to use, err on the side of too little. 

I usually make a whole bunch, then put in the freezer to thaw and heat when ready to eat. This is one of those dishes (in my opinion) that gets better the second time around.

Great for a (non-vegan) crowd.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I used to hear ‘Hungarian Goulash’. I’ll have ti add this to my growing list of things to make soon. 

A relative was in Hungry recently where they’re known for paprika. Im trying to use it more but usually forget about it. 

A very touching story about your dear father. 

One of my dads favorite meals was liver an onions. Which no one eats anymore .


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Startingover said:


> I used to hear ‘Hungarian Goulash’. I’ll have ti add this to my growing list of things to make soon.
> 
> A relative was in Hungry recently where they’re known for paprika. Im trying to use it more but usually forget about it.
> 
> ...


Actually, it's accurately called Austro-Hungarian ghoulash, since it's eaten in all parts of the former A-H empire, including: Austria, Hungary, Romania, northern Italy, Serbia, Croatia, Slovenia, Czechoslovakia, and, I've heard, Greece, too.

Thanks about dad. Still miss him.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

My anonymous helpful handyman likes his liver and onions!


----------

